
Show HN: Santa's Map to Christmas (Mobile App) - cjkarr
http://santasmap.com/
======
cjkarr
Santa's Map to Christmas is an app for Android and iOS devices where I've been
geocoding classic Christmas stories for the holiday season. I read through the
stories, extract the contexts where places are mentioned and geocode those
places so readers know where places like Bethlehem or Ebenezer Scrooge's
offices are located. For places where I can find illustrations, I include
images with the entries for a rich location-aware experience.

I hope HNers find some joy in this creation, and have a very happy holiday!

